# Some Angels



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey guys! 

Haven't been on here in a few years I believe..but anywho,got back into the whole aquarium hobby and picked up some angels! Have more of course however my photo skills are absolutely horrific..so these were the least grainy of the lot. :')

Maybe later I'll post some nicer photos that can make up for these..



















Have a few more angels like the photo below,however they are very camera shy. Tried to lighten the photo because their tank is pretty tinted from the driftwood..and in the process washed out all of the colours on the fish! As soon as I picked these guys up, they already had a bit of fin damage which was sad,but I didn't want to pass them up. 










That's all I got right now! I'll post more later,that are hopefully better quality..but I think I need some practice with tank photos,haha.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great Angels 
Welcome back Angelic


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome back Angelic. Will you be doing any fish related cosplay as well? Ariel from the Little Mermaid? Hehe....


----------

